# Riding Lawn Mower DUI Taser Arrest



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

haha, I couldn't help but to share this, got it in my email this morning. Enjoy!!

Lawnmower DUI Taser Arrest


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

"I think I crapped my pants!" 

bwahahahahahahahaaa


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is crazy.LOL!!!!!!!! Great video.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

rotflmfao. now that was some funny shit. Thanks I needed that. Looks like some of the ******** around here. That had to have been taken in alabama, mississppi, or georgia I swear.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

actually it had to be ms or la cause he said oyster shack lol.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Best DUI Bust Ever

I LIKE THIS ONE TOO


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Now that was funny!!!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> Best DUI Bust Ever
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE TOO


Haha, I really like that one, man that step bump step bump bump was hilarious. Man he was the coolest drunk I have ever seen. He must have one hell of a personality. Lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ooohhhhhh wow thats hellllaaaa fuinnyyyy... i hope i come across someone drunk on their lawn mower lmfao


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

that 2nd one was great too!! bwahahahahhaa


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG.....Thats awesome!!

LMAO


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

smith family kennels said:


> Best DUI Bust Ever
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE TOO


That looks like Reno 911 to me.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

smith family kennels said:


> actually it had to be ms or la cause he said oyster shack lol.


Hey we have oyster shacks here in Fl too....however I don't want to claim that dude, so yall can have him. lol


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Porbably here in SC, we got Oyster Shack's all over the place. LMAO Funny ass shit though!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> Best DUI Bust Ever
> 
> I LIKE THIS ONE TOO


OMG!!! "You know what would be good, if ya did bum, bum, bum, and YEAH!!"
Hilarious!!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

It's fu**ing so funny... My wife had asked a friend of mine if it was possible to get arrested if you were drunk driving a wheel chair... so i guess this answers her question....LMAO,ROTFL


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

We have people here that get dui's on their horses lol. They have their coolers straped to their horses just riding down the rode with a beer in their hand.


----------

